# Tips for neck recovery after a car crash



## Kenpomachine (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi, I have recently had a car crash (reached from behind in a traffic jam) and still have neck ache even though I'm taking ibuprofen and diazepan.
I'm streching my back now and then to help ease the tension in the area and I want to go back to train tomorrow. The accident was last Tuesday and the pain did not settle in until Wednesday.

Any tip I can use from you guys is appreciate


----------



## pknox (Oct 20, 2003)

I would go see a chiropractor, if not a doctor, and not train until I was 100% sure you couldn't do further damage.  The neck is not something to be trifled with, as you can really mess yourself up if you don't treat it properly.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Oct 20, 2003)

DO NOT TRAIN until your neck has healed.  Go to your doctor see what he says to do or get a recommendation.   If you see a chiropractor or equivalent thereof, just keep track of the number of appointments and how you feel after each one.  Okay, since your in Spain, I won't give the warning on some chiropractors.  

Oh, yes, one more thing, if you have to go for treatment from this accident, get an attorney or you'll be stuck.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Oct 21, 2003)

The treatment I wrote about was the doctor's advice. I have gone again today because of the worsening ache. I hope tomorrow she will send me to a traumatologist and do some x-ray exploration, or whatever. She said it's too soon to go to a chiropractor/physiotherapist.

I couldn't train today, only help some with the newbies. It aches just to think about training, ouch!

_I'm now mainly thinking in some little things I can do to ease the pain, and later to recover muscle mass in the area._ Something like that.

And yes, the insurance company is gonna help me with the sueing :S


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Oct 21, 2003)

May want to try a massotherapist.  They usually help w/car accident victims too.  Go once and see if it helps.  They're usually not hard to get an appointment with.  Maybe try something like Icey Hot, or equivalent thereof since you're in Spain.  Otherwise, you may be stuck until you can get treatment.  Don't train, you'll just make it way more worse then it is and could cause permanent damage.  

You've got over a week gap in treatment, you should have been treating right away.  I'd find another doctor.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Oct 22, 2003)

What's a massotherapist?
And yes, I'm currently looking for a second doctor advice. 

I think pain killers is not the solution to this, and besides, I get secondary effects with the diazepan. I can't understand how people can get addicted to it ??


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 22, 2003)

... until the doctor approves it.  You may end up with more pain, not less, or even physical damage.  Let the Docs do their work and follow what they prescribe.  When it is your neck, you need to be careful.  Lots of little bones, nerves, muscles, and processes that can get messed up by impact.  My neck hurts, literally, thinking about it.

Sorry about the accident.

-Michael


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Oct 22, 2003)

It's the fancy name for massage therapy person or massuese (sp?), licensed person who gives massages.  They need to be licensed so they know what muscles to manipulate.  Sorry, it's  sort of hard to help since your so darn far away.  

My opinion is painkillers usually mask the pain but are good if you just can't take it anymore and need a little relief.

Icey Hot or Ben Gay creme or equivalent thereof may help til you can get to another doctor.  Watch the gap in treatment though, this may come back and bite you when trying to settle w/ins. co. or suing.

Jeez, can you tell I work for lawyers?????????  lol

Hope this info. helps.


MartialArtsChic


----------



## Kenpomachine (Oct 23, 2003)

I finally went to the traumathologist today. I am lucky to have insurance besides what the national insurance service has in my town (awful service). I got a proper exploration and his advice was to walk for short periods along the day and then rest some (not all day) in bed to help relax the muscles, and not sitting if I can avoid it. It is already easing the pain  

He'll decide on rehab or massages later. Now, all I have to do is rest and take some walks 

MartialArtsChic, thanks for the advice. I have lawyers in the family and I have one of them helping me. The worry was mainly about the physical side of the neck contracture (sprain), which is what is bothering me.

On a happier note, doctor said I haven't lose movility and strenght in the muscles in the area 

I'M FEELING MUCH, MUCH BETTER TODAY. Not that it doesn't hurt anymore, though, but I can take it.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Oct 23, 2003)

Wooo Hoooo!  artyon:


----------



## pknox (Oct 23, 2003)

Glad to hear you're feeling better!


----------

